# New Balance 580 VS. ThirtyTwo Prime



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Have you tried them both on? What feels better? More comfortable?


----------



## danimaltron (Sep 29, 2011)

I just got the 686 / New Balance 790's and so far they are great for a cheaper boot. I have ridden them 4 times this season so far (BC, Canada!). The 580's are probably even better. They seemed great. I find the 790's comfortable, supportive, warm enough, and seem like they will be durable. I'm really excited about the 686 boots. Next time I get boots I may just get a higher end pair of 686s. I'm a believer.

I like that they fit a little wider than some other brands too, particularly Vans. I have wider feet, so this works well for me. But 32's fit on the wider side too.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

+2 on 32's.

got a pair of lashed and a pair of tm2's...kickass boots.


----------

